# Louisiana Limits Taking No Prisoners



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Sabine jetties trout bites are ON. The water is clearing and bites should be great for the next couple of weeks.

Captain Marty Matocha
713-703-1431


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looking good Marty.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Still NO Prisoners*

Slams for everyone today!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Sabine Jetties*

Another great day at the Sabine Jetties!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Trout Limits between Tropical Depressions*

The trout bites a were on today after the weather cleared up this morning.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice fish, Capt.


----------



## StevenOntheRanger (Aug 1, 2012)

Never fished Sabine. All these fish caught with live shrimp ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Every time I have fished with Captain Marty, it has been live shrimp but no popping cork.


----------



## StevenOntheRanger (Aug 1, 2012)

Took a trip to the jetties and made it happen!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

c10steve said:


> Took a trip to the jetties and made it happen!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sabine jetties ?


----------



## StevenOntheRanger (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

An old dog learned a new trick. Good Going !


----------

